# Old tattooed women from Kalinga province



## deja vu




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Well I'm sure someone...will be a little tipped from the nudity, considering the forums rules on 'NSFW' shots. However, I really personally like them. The emotions, story, details...I also like the composition on these shots.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Amocholes

Very nice. Looks like they belong in an old copy of National Geographic.


----------



## Antarctican

Such character in those wrinkled faces and piercing eyes! The first is my fave. Thanks for sharing these


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

You should try selling these to National Geographic ....or something!


----------



## deja vu

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> You should try selling these to National Geographic ....or something!



I guess that would be everybodys dream  but I need to go back there for the story behind!


----------



## TJ K

What was your lighting in these? Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Steve01

Wonderfull shots :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mbnmac

I'm glad people aren't up in arms about the nipples

It's just a nipple people.

Great shots, love the lighting


----------



## deja vu

ive been using one softbox 
first picturefront, second from the left and the third from right at 90°...



TJ K said:


> What was your lighting in these? Thanks!
> 
> TJ


----------



## deja vu

thanks 

well, mine is the first !

...the tattoos, the used those as a expression for beauty. most of them have it for years now. they did it in the early age. to make the tattoo they use to sticks in one of em is a torn and as "color" grime! very intersting. the woman on the first picture, they say, is one of the last remaining tattoo artists in the philippines! what a inspiration she is 

unfortunately I don't have any men with tattoos. they can just have tattoos ive they have proved themselfs as headhunters. very less of them remain. also a reason why I want to go back

cheers



erose86 said:


> These are all fantastically awesome!
> 
> I can't decide if the first or 3rd is my favorite, but they really *do* look like they belong in National Geographic or something...
> 
> What is the meaning behind the tattoos?  Is it sort of a rite of passage at a certain age or... what?  Do you know?


----------



## Ady

#1 & 3 are stunning. #2 perhaps a little contrived. #3 my fave.


----------



## deja vu

She's not from Kalinga and has no Tattoos... but she's also in a higher age and the picture kind of fits in the series 

The picture was taken in 2007. Today I came across it and and I just love it so much, so here it is


----------



## PhotoTish

Wow!  I am glad you came back to add to this post because I didn't see it in 2010.  Love these photos :thumbup:


----------

